# Eclipse an JSP andocken : Traumauto?



## Leroy42 (5. Mai 2006)

Manchmal liefert eine Google-Anfrage schon interessante Angebote
im rechten Anzeigenbereich 
Google-Anfrage : "eclipse jsp"
liefert


			
				google hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Eclipse Jsp*
> Finden Sie heute Ihr Traumauto!
> Eclipse Jsp jetzt ansehen
> www.traumauto-24.de


 :shock: Ist der Wagen wenigstens tiefergelegt und hält er im Debug-Modus den umgebenden Verkehr an  ???:L

Zu meiner Frage: Es scheint ja möglich zu sein, mit Eclipse auch JSP/Servlets debuggen
zu können. Leider finde ich nur Anleitungen für Tomcat.

Da ich aber Resin benutze (und wegen meiner xml-basierenden XTP-Seiten auch brauche)
hilft mir das nicht wirklich weiter.

Benutzt hier sonst noch wer Resin oder weiß wie ich Eclipse an meinen
lokalen Server andocken kann?

Oder ist es relativ einfach möglich, ein eigenes PlugIn zu entwickeln? Gibts da
Tutorials für?


----------



## Guest (7. Mai 2006)

Es gibt ein Eclipse-Plugin für Resin. http://membres.lycos.fr/resinforeclipse/
Da ich es noch nicht ausprobiert habe, kann ich aber nichts dazu sagen.
Siehe hierzu auch: http://www.caucho.com/resin-3.0/thirdparty/ide-eclipse.xtp


----------



## Leroy42 (8. Mai 2006)

Danke!
Vielleicht genau das was ich gesucht habe; werd's mir später ansehen.


----------



## Acha (10. Mai 2006)

Für die Entwicklung von JSP mittels Eclipse kann ich Dir noch folgenden Link empfehlen:

http://www.eclipse.org/webtools/community/tutorials/BuildJ2EEWebApp/BuildJ2EEWebApp.html

Er stellt ein Tutorial dar, wie man mit Eclipse eine Tomcatinstanz erstellen und JSP's darin sogar debuggen kann. Das hat mir zumindest schon etwas weitergeholfen...

MFG

Acha


----------



## Leroy42 (10. Mai 2006)

Danke! Werd' ich mir später mal reinziehen.


----------

